# Utah Utes 2012 PAC-12 Schedule



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Thur., Aug. 30
Northern Colorado at Utah

Sat. Sept. 8
Utah at Utah State

Sat., Sept. 15
BYU at Utah

Sat., Sept. 22
Utah at Arizona State

Sat., Sept. 29
Bye

Thurs., Oct. 4
USC at Utah

Sat., Oct. 13
Utah at UCLA

Sat., Oct. 20
Utah at Oregon State

Sat., Oct. 27
California at Utah

Sat., Nov. 3
Washington State at Utah

Sat., Nov. 10
Utah at Washington

Sat., Nov. 17
Arizona at Utah

Fri., Nov. 23
Utah at Colorado


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

No Oregon or Stanford again? I guess that is the nature of the rotation. Looks like a nice schedule. It'll be especially tough going after starting the season 1-2. ;-) Outside the Northern Colorado game, not a gimmee on the schedule. Gotta love the 12-Pac for that reason. It took OT to beat Wazzu, and a home loss to the Buffs this past year show the parody of the league.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looking at it quickly I see a 6-7 season.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> No Oregon or Stanford again? I guess that is the nature of the rotation. Looks like a nice schedule. It'll be especially tough going after starting the season 1-2. ;-) Outside the Northern Colorado game, not a gimmee on the schedule. Gotta love the 12-Pac for that reason. It took OT to beat Wazzu, and a home loss to the Buffs this past year show the parody of the league.


I heard that after this year Utah gets Stanford the next two years and Oregon the next five.

This year will be another interesting one. Hopefully Wynn can last. Even though I respect Hays for salvaging the season, I don't want him being the starter again.

I will predict 8-4 or better. After losing to CU, I won't even try to predict the losses because any team could beat them, except for Northern Colorado.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I know how anyone can make any kind of accurate prediction in that league, outside of USC and Oregon will be on top. Those two are head and shoulders above everyone else. Stanford had a good year, but with Luck gone, they will be back in the pack. And we all know how crappy CU is, but they got the Utes this year, and the Utes nearly got USC. The line between the lower 10 in the league is a very thin one indeed.

I think their best chances are with Wynn, but he's not stayed healthy for a whole season yet. Hopefully the Utes won't make the same mistake the Cougs did with their freshman phenom and will make him sit a year to grow up and learn a little bit. But I bet that Hanson ends up starting half the year when its all said and done. Of course, who knows what will happen with the OC position. That could change a lot of things.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

8-4 (9-4 after bowl game)!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh crap. You're talking football. I was being real nice thinking it was the basketball schedule. :mrgreen:


----------

